

Gizmodo: We're done with Kickstarter - learc83
http://gizmodo.com/5897449/were-done-with-kickstarter

======
jeffool
"I can't trust myself around Kickstarter. Kickstarter, please do quality
control for me."

Conversely... This is the perfect opportunity for someone to buy
IndieKicks.com and start blogging about cool projects that you can help out.
Make it not just funding, but projects like SETI@Home and the likes as new
ones come online.

"IndieKicks.com - Create the world you want."

